# Now A Rooster!!!!!!!!!!!!



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

geezy peezy..as if I don't have enough critters --now a blasted rooster has moved in...our neighbor down the road just got him and he has decided he likes our house!!!! here he is yesterday with Skip....in this photo its kinda bizarre, it looks like the rooster is growing out Skip's forehead!!! I guess Skipper was dressed for Halloween:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It was a weird picture. I thought half rooster half ostrich when i first glanced at it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

That is one HUGE HONKEN rooster. I would stay in the house if that thing was over. I am terrified of birds one of the reasons you will never see my dogs doing field and hunting work. Not because they can't I can't. Wow.

Ash


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You are scare of birds?????????? How does that happen.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now you live in my dream home! With all those animals you certainly have no time to get bored!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know how that happend they just freak me out when they fly around. Its gross and them being dead is still gross:yuck::yuck:. No no field work for me:yuck::yuck:

Ash


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good grief I thought it was like the great parakeet attack of 1985 or something!!!!!!! Not just you made up your mind to not like them.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

it took me a second to realize that the long white strip belonged to the horse. LMAO


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Rosco's Mom said:


> it took me a second to realize that the long white strip belonged to the horse. LMAO


Me too! I thought it was the rooster's head/neck. Now I get it. It's one of those magic eye thinggys!!! 

You do have a beautiful horse. Wow. What a nice life you must lead. I'm totally jealous. I get excited when I see a squirrel or a mouse in the yard, **** city girl that I am!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

lol how our eyes play tricks on us eh??? and Ash I totally hear yah...i hate big birds!!I think i was traumatized when i was a school kid at the experimental farm ...dang birds running at yah ....the horses could care less ....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Can you get a better picture of him (his head)? I love chickens. That rooster sure has an unusual tail! I wonder if he wandered away from a nearby flock. This was my rooster who passed away last year.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

arcane said:


> lol how our eyes play tricks on us eh??? and Ash I totally hear yah...i hate big birds!!I think i was traumatized when i was a school kid at the experimental farm ...dang birds running at yah ....the horses could care less ....


 
Thanks Arcane, I don't think its that crazy to be afraid of birds either:no:. I got attacked by a Turkey when I was like 4 years old. Horses and I are all good too. 

Ash


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*the rooster!!!!*

here is the bird ...he does have a head!!!! LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> It was a weird picture. I thought half rooster half ostrich when i first glanced at it.


I just figured the horse got pissed and bit off his head!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Gross we need a smiles face that vomits - I would use that for everything. The circumfrence of his legs is huge. 

Ash


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ash said:


> Gross we need a smiles face that vomits - I would use that for everything. The circumfrence of his legs is huge.
> 
> Ash


:vomit: <---- We have one!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL LOL THAT IS AWSOME LOL LOL!!! I looked for that forever LOL!!

Ash


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I never knew that chickens liked horses and would hang with them.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ash said:


> Thanks Arcane, I don't think its that crazy to be afraid of birds either:no:. I got attacked by a Turkey when I was like 4 years old. Horses and I are all good too.
> 
> Ash


See there was the story I was looking for you got attacked by a turkey. That is better than I don;t why I don;t like birds.


----------

